# Gizmo's Spaying - Nervous :(



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello

I am a first time Puppy Mom and Gizmo is being Spayed this Wednesday (I'm more nervous then she is :redface She is a little over 7 months old and the vet will be keeping her for 2 nights. 

Does anyone have any advice for when she comes home that would make her recovery easier? or anything I should expect? 

I heard people mention onsies. After the 2 nights at the vet should she wear one of those?

Thanks


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

why is the vet keeping her for 2 nights???
Most go home later the same day.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

My vet's usual practice is to have them stay over the night before (so that they are comfortable with the environment by the time of the operation) and the night after (so they can continue to treat with pain meds and monitor a bit longer).

I trust my vet so I went along with their proposed plan. Ultimately, everything was fine, but Sydney ended up being there for three nights because on the day her spay was scheduled, the vet had to do an emergency surgery that took all day, and she got bumped to the next day. When she came home she was very clingy, which I think had everything to do with being away for three nights and very little to do with the actual surgery.

As I said, everything was fine in the end, but if I had it to do over, I definitely would not leave her the night before, and probably didn't need to leave her the night after even.

Anyway, just my two cents on that issue.

I left her cone on because she was quite actively trying to lick her incision, but I also used a baby t-shirt (same idea as the onesie) to cover the incision so she wouldn't catch a stitch when scratching with her back legs.
Quite honestly I found that the biggest challenge was keeping her calm for a week until her stitches were removed - she bounced back remarkably quickly. 

It will almost certainly be harder on you than it will be on her, so think big picture and it will be done before you know it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We totally understand your being nervous. Surgery is surgery no matter how common. If this is your first spay and you trust your vet, follow his instruction and normal procedures. Many of us deliver and bring our girls home the same day of surgery but it can be very stressful on the owner. Your baby is going to sleep most of the time, complications are rare. Some use the blow up neck tube, some the cone and some the baby oneies. I’ve never used any of them and never had a problem. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

The 2 night stay is the Vet's policy. I asked if I could take her home earlier and they said they want to keep her the full 2 nights but if she is showing signs of being disstressed (not eating, or hurting herself in any way) they would call and send her home. 

There are a lot of vet's around me that send home next day or same day, but this is the vet she always goes to and the vet performing the surgery is always very gentle with her so I don't want to take her to someone we don't know. :redface:

I think the hardest part will be keeping her still for a while. She likes to run around a lot


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> The 2 night stay is the Vet's policy. I asked if I could take her home earlier and they said they want to keep her the full 2 nights but if she is showing signs of being disstressed (not eating, or hurting herself in any way) they would call and send her home.
> 
> There are a lot of vet's around me that send home next day or same day, but this is the vet she always goes to and the vet performing the surgery is always very gentle with her so I don't want to take her to someone we don't know. :redface:
> 
> I think the hardest part will be keeping her still for a while. She likes to run around a lot


Being comfortable with the vet is so important - absolutely sounds like you are making the best decision here and I am sure she will do great.  (For the record, I was extremely nervous about the whole thing too, and the day's delay didn't help matters, but it is a distant memory now!)


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Gizmo started to well...make friends with her bed the last few days. I didn't see it until yesterday but my parents have noticed it when they were watching her the last few times. I haven't noticed any blood except a little spot on the rug a few days ago (which I assumed was from teething). Is she in heat? She is 7 1/2 months. I am suppose to get her spayed tomorrow and the vet said it was fine either way, but I saw on another forum they were told to wait till 5 weeks after. 

Will she be okay if I go through with the spaying tomorrow?


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Well today is the day...dropped her off this morning 

Won't see her till Friday


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww... that's hard on us, I know. Gizmo will do fine and as others have said, it's important that you feel comfortable with your vet and his/her instructions. I called later the day of my dogs' surgeries and got an update. It helps!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Amanda called yesterday from the hospital to introduce herself and said she would call when the surgery was over. Today they said if I don't hear anything by 3:00 PM I should call for an update...so on pins and needles till then  

I can call tomorrow to come see her..but the lady said usually it just upsets them when Mommy leaves them again and since it is only 2 days it's probably better to wait till Friday. 

Thank you everyone for caring and I will deff post updates. 

P.S. - Sorry for being a big baby about this...first dog though


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Good thoughts being sent your way that Gizmo comes through her procedure uneventfully. I was a nervous wreck too. I got lots done the morning after I took Augie in, trying to keep busy, until that phone call from the vet that it was over and everything OK. What a relief when it is over and you don't have it looming in the future.

By the way, Gizmo is adorable - love her face markings!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks!

She is such a sweetie 
Last night she was pulling apart a cardboard box in our hallway (she is not suppose to do) and I coughed a few times in the kitchen, she came bolting in to see if I was okay and give me a few kisses (before going back to her box )

I thought that was the cutest thing ever


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I was a wreak when my boys went in for their surgery. I am sure things will all be fine in the end. It's harder on us.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Gizmo is awake and alert  can't wait till Friday!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I called and asked about her yesterday, apparently everytime they pass her she wags her tale and rolls on her back for a tummy rub. That's my little Gizmo!  Sounds like she is doing really well there!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaay!!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 21, 2010)

TGIF...and I bet Gizmo is waiting for her mama! I'm sure the vet will give you good directions and she will do great~


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope she won't be mad at me. LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is she home? Hope all went well


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

She is and she is doing good  
She started to run a little but is now so exhausted she is sleeping quietly in her crate/bed. 
It's so good to have her home!

Thanks everyone


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad she is home and it went well! Bet that was a LONG couple of days, yes?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad all went well.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Gerty was very sore and would cry out whenever she'd jump up on furniture, for at least a week when she got home. (We would lift her whenever we saw that she wanted up.) I had never had a dog act that sore after being spayed. She also had 3 lumps under her incision, that concerned me. But I just kept an eye on it and they kept getting smaller. Everything healed up just fine, but she certainly worried me for awhile. She's my first havanese, and maybe they are just more sensative then others breeds....


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

So far she is acting really good but tired...I picked her up before and she let out a shriek so I put her back down and she jumped in her crate...felt like a horrible mommy 

But then she came right back out to me, so I guess she still loves me


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, they forgive very quickly.  Glad she's resting well.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

That's all she's been doing for the last 3 days. She doesn't even want to play with her toys....is that normal?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

If she is still taking pain meds, then it's normal for her to feel sleepy. It will help keep her quiet so she doesn't accidentally pull on her wound. If she's not taking pain meds, it could be the pain keeping her calm. I'd call the vet to make sure so you don't have to worry for nothing.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad to hear she's doing well.


----------

